# Warm Screen Hue



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Is a warm hue with the display normal? I just got the Dinc2 (as you know from my other thread) and I've noticed that it's got a brown/orange/yellow hue to its screen. The TFT display on my Droid X didn't have this, but I'm wondering if this is normal with Super LCD before I go to Verizon and trade it in for a different one.


----------



## sic789 (Jul 22, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> Is a warm hue with the display normal? I just got the Dinc2 (as you know from my other thread) and I've noticed that it's got a brown/orange/yellow hue to its screen. The TFT display on my Droid X didn't have this, but I'm wondering if this is normal with Super LCD before I go to Verizon and trade it in for a different one.


i dont think its normal can you post a pic showing it?


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Not the best picture* because my phone is my main camera, but here is the best I could do. If you notice, the Ally's Google page above has a whiter white than the Incredible 2 below which should have a much better screen.

*Note: The 4th gen iPod Touch has a horrible camera.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i got the same cream color instead of pure white on my refurbished dinc2 that i recieved a few weeks ago. verizon must be putting a different lcd in it now.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> i got the same cream color instead of pure white on my refurbished dinc2 that i recieved a few weeks ago. verizon must be putting a different lcd in it now.


Well, I won't go to a Verizon store then if it's a normal occurrence. It kind of ticks me off though because it looks horrible.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> Well, I won't go to a Verizon store then if it's a normal occurrence. It kind of ticks me off though because it looks horrible.


yeah theres not much you can do as it's not really a defect.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> yeah theres not much you can do as it's not really a defect.


Well, good news is that I can now go flash CM7 again because I had returned it to stock in case I had to return it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ph1nn (Sep 21, 2011)

The Inc2 screen is a little warm, I've noticed that too on mine, and i've had it since April. I always wanted to make it accurate, but it's pretty close as is, just a little warm.


----------

